# How bad is it?



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My family recently took in a mare that needs some TLC. I won't get into the details, but prior to our getting her just a couple weeks ago, she had lost quite a bit of weight and her feet hadn't been trimmed in some time. She's approximately 4 or 5 years old, a Kiger mustang mare.

This girl really needs a home... and my family is seriously considering taking her. The thing is, her conformation is less than ideal. She has a longish back, a smallish hip, and a straightish stifle. But... is there anything to say that she can't be a good using horse? Do you see anything wrong to such a degree that she might not be sound for riding?

Keep in mind that while she has regained most of her weight since her tougher times, she still has quite a bit of muscle to rebuild. Her topline is pretty much missing, but hopefully we can get it back soon. Her feet are also terrible, but we're working hard on getting them taken care of... (I'm crossing my fingers that she'll stand well for the farrier tomorrow).

Bottom line: am I crazy if I take on this mare?










There's this really interesting thing about her movement too. You see... she _floats_, and she _glides_. She reaches through and pushes off with her hind legs better than I've seen plenty of other horses do.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know much about conformation but I think she looks special. There's something about her face... I'd love to see a video of her trotting, she looks amazing in that photo.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not a pro at conformation, but my initial thought is that with work and muscle, she'll look quite respectable. 

She reminds me A LOT of how Lacey looked right after I got her, prior to muscling up. Once Lacey muscled up, you would have no idea that she could ever look that "bad". 


Also, I don't think she has a long back, I'm thinking that's a weak loin we're seeing. Lacey has one too - it limits how much weight she can carrying comfortably (at 28, Lacey's comfortable limit, prior to her current semi-retired-state, was 160-175lbs) but otherwise should not limit her too much.

She's a real cutie! I think she'll muscle up nicely.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

You're right Misty's Girl, there *is* something about her face! She has a very soft, intelligent eye. If a kind temperament is the first thing to consider when getting a horse, this mare has it in spades! She's incredibly sweet -- everyone who has met her agrees on that.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I definitely don't think you'll regret keeping her, just from those pics. She really does look special.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO, the two main things that I notice is her very weak hind end and super short back. She is a little straight in the shoulder, but that's not a huge issue. The issue will probably be with drive from the rear end and stride. 

She actually has a similar build to a Paso Fino in the first photo. They tend to have a very short back, long underline, a bigger shoulder, less of a rear end and that straighter gaskin/stifle angle.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

What a pretty little girl. I don't see anything that would prevent her from being a decent riding horse. Sure, she's far from perfect and I probably wouldn't put a heavier rider on her, but she definitely looks like she has some potential as a casual mount.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I happen to love mustangs! And like the other posters said, I really don't see anything that's "too bad". I agree with the "there's something about her face" post too.

I was going to respond to this last night but didn't want to be an enabler. I fail!! Are you crazy? Probably! But I don't know I've met a sane horse lover


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is not all THAT bad. Her weakest point is the coupling which is long and weak and she may be tied in at the knee. Her hocks are nice and large and low. Her shoulder is decent.. laid back correctly with a decently high point of shoulder and decent angle at the point of shoulder. Her neck ties in decently high.

What this horse NEEDS is training and work to get her ring of muscles working. You get her trotting up long hills (you standing up in the stirrups in a 2 point position and her on a loose rein so she LEANS into the trot up the hill). Train her to trot over caveletti.. work her gradually up to poles on the ground that are 12 inches high.. 8 in a row.. and trot her over those. These things will get her to build abdominal muscles and support her back. 

Honestly? if you get her ring of muscles working and help her to work off her hind quarters she looks like she may surprise you. This is a horse I would work on dressage... she might even surprise a judge if she is given the right sort of training.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

This mare has a tremendous heart girth! But then mid-way through her mid-section...she weakens out with the long loin connection. The front end is much heavier than the back end which shows imbalance, but with the correct work program...that back end can be developed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

While it's true that she is no shining example of perfect confo, I see nothing about her that says she couldn't be a very nice riding partner for just about anything for many years to come.

Truthfully, I think the biggest problem you're likely to have will be saddle fitting with those withers being so big and sharp, but that may change as she gets into a little better condition.

Sure, she has her flaws, but I still think she's a beauty.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input everyone... I really appreciate it. I'm glad that most of you agree that she's not that bad to start with, and that she'll likely improve with more work and muscling.

If we do keep her (and it's looking pretty darn likely as of right now... I'm having trouble resisting her sweet charm) I'll be sure to post another photo this spring/summer once she's shed out into her summer coat and has been in work for a while. I think it will be interesting to see how much she improves!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, is the horse trailer hooked up yet?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I would LOVE to see a pic of her when she's fitted up and in a program! You better post some pics!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

More photos to come after she's shed out and has had some work??? Sounds like the decision has been made! Oh, goodie. : )


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am late to the party, but LOVE that big kind eye - I also think that she will look very nice come summer with the muscle back on... looking forward to those pics!
Have fun with her


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Don’t worry too much about her confirmation. We get pretty spoiled these days with some pretty well bred horses to get a hold of but if I learned anything from a few of the old stockmen I worked with it was that if you know what you are doing with a horse and get a hold of one with a lot of guts and a good attitude it can outperform something with the best bloodlines and confirmation. That horse looks all right to me, slap her into shape and treat her right and she should work well.


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

I would start hill climbing with her and that butt will fill out some. As to the float, you know where that comes from. We have 3 kigers including Donner's half brother. All three of them have that "float" and his is electrifying to watch.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I couldn't resist giving an update: Being the softies we are, we're definitely keeping her. I have been doing daily ground work with her and as of next month she'll be headed off to be started under saddle by a professional.

She hasn't muscled up all that much yet, but I can definitely see improvement. I'm particularly happy with how well her hooves are starting to shape up now that we've been able to trim them a couple of times. You'll probably notice that I retrained her mane to lay on the right side -- I'm more used to it being on that side and now she can show off her BLM brand.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

*Steals* I'm so glad you updated us, and we'll be expecting more updates in the future! Oooh, maybe you could start a journal dedicated to her progress in the Member's Journals section??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's looking TONS better, IMO. Definitely still lacking in muscle especially in the butt, but since she's not doing much thats to be expected. I just can't get over her adorable face though...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She's beautiful! You had asked earlier if you were 'crazy' for wanting this horse, and I say, "No, you're compassionate!" In my own personal experience, which would make me a probable minority elsewhere, I don't place my love, care, affection or value on my mares if they're not perfect/can trail ride for miles/do dressage, etc.... (both of them were given to me, and are grand-daughters of world champions),_ But __It's a privilege that these magnificent creatures even_ _allow us on their backs_, and I enjoy every moment being with, bonding with, and simply basking in the pleasure of their company no matter what we're doing that day. Enjoy that lovely Mustang, and the best very of luck with her!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

*sighs* now I cant have her, since you are...


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow...her feet look SO MUCH better!!!!


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Like everyone has said, who knows what she'll look like with conditioning? 

I think she looks very intelligent, sweet, and has fairly good movement from what it looks like! Best of luck with your new partner!


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Her forelegs look my mares and everyone agrees that she is back at the knee. 
She's adorable though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I wasn't sure, but I thought it might be better to update this thread rather than to start a whole new one. The mare that we took in has been doing very well. We're calling her Eva now. She's been started under saddle and we've gotten her all polished up. Her muscling has been improving, as has her coat condition (she's all shed out now too!!). There's still a little ways to go with her topline development I think.

Surprisingly, she won a 2nd place ribbon in a schooling show halter class (the class had 8-9 other horses). I found it so gratifying to know that someone else thinks that she isn't too terribly put together.

What do you see? What looks better? What could be improved with more work? What conformational faults are "here to stay"?

Now:









Before:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I know nothing about conformation...but she looks like a new horse!..better coat, better hooves and eyes look brighter. I think she is beautiful!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice horse i reckon.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She looks great!
Her mane switched sides? Oh, maybe it was brushed over in the "before" photo to show her neck.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks great!!!! I'm glad you got her too 
She's probably one of the most intelligent horses you'll ever have... We have a Kiger, and he is the most sweetest and SUPER intelligent horse alive (minus his apparent ADHD lol)... But that kind of kindness and intelligence tends to be typical of kigers 
They make good all around and dressage horses too, and the 'float' is also typical xP
Do you by any chance what her pedigree is?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep Dustbunny, I've been retraining her mane from the left side to the right. I'm more accustomed to the mane being on that side (and I believe it's more traditional for it to be on that side). Plus, having her mane on the right side means that her BLM brand is visible on the left side of her neck. I like that people can see that she is a genuine mustang who is neither crazy or ugly but is in fact a fantastic horse!

Nakotaheaven, her "pedigree" is the fact that she is from Riddle HMA, one of the two Herd Management Areas that the Kiger mustangs originate from. She is a wild born Kiger who was adopted from the BLM. ^_^


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow lol okay xP
And when you say "a genuine mustang who is neither crazy or ugly but is in fact a fantastic horse!" that describes our guy too xP


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Eolith said:


> I wasn't sure, but I thought it might be better to update this thread rather than to start a whole new one. The mare that we took in has been doing very well. We're calling her Eva now. She's been started under saddle and we've gotten her all polished up. Her muscling has been improving, as has her coat condition (she's all shed out now too!!). There's still a little ways to go with her topline development I think.
> 
> Surprisingly, she won a 2nd place ribbon in a schooling show halter class (the class had 8-9 other horses). I found it so gratifying to know that someone else thinks that she isn't too terribly put together.
> 
> ...


That long loin connection is there to stay, but she looks great! She has fitted up nice! The conformation stuff will always be there, but she looks so much more fit, loved and conditioned! Great job!


----------

